# Now this is funny, some of this stuff is below fixed cost.



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Lockwork* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ _
_ Knob Lock Per knob lock with provided lock code and keys in lockbox $20.00  
 Deadbolt Lock Per deadbolt with provided lock code and keys in lockbox $20.00  
 Knob and Deadbolt Per door both knob and deadbolt with provided lock code and keys in lockbox $35.00  
 Window Locks Set of 2 $3.00  
 Padlock Only Per lock (A-389 only) $10.00  
 Chain/Hasp and Padlock Per lock (A-389 with metal chain) $15.00  
 Lockboxes Numeric $20.00  
 *Bolt Boarding* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Small Opening per United Inch (Height + Width) (bid for over 150 united inches) Per HUD Specs (2 carriage bolts/2 each 2x4s) $0.30 per UI _
_ Medium Opening 
 Large Opening 
 Oversized Opening 
 Single-Panel Glass Slider Exterior Door 
 Security Door Price includes hasp, hinges and padlock (A-389) $65.00  
 Window Reglazing Only on ICC $20.00  
 Window Replacement Costs vary depending on size of window Per Bid 
 *Winterization* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Dry Heat Winterization Includes all water heaters on the property and pressure test $50.00  _
_ Additional Unit Dry Heat Winterization Additional water source or units $25.00  
 Winterize Interior/Exterior Sprinkler System 
 $50.00  
 Pressure test only 
 $20.00  
 Dewinterization (Dry Heat System) 
 $50.00  
 *Trashout* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Debris Removal Per CY. Broom swept condition $20.00  _
_ Personals/Move to Interior Per CY $10.00  _
_ Hazardous Debris Removal Over 5 gallons. Hazardous debris includes lead based paint and normal tires (household cleaners are not considered hazardous debris) MUST HAVE DUMP RECEIPT Cost + 5% 
 Vehicle Removal 
 $70.00  
 *Janitorial* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Janitorial up to 3,500 sf Detailed cleaning of property. Light bulbs, 3 air fresheners and smoke detector batteries are included. Must show mopping and vacuuming. See the work order for specific instructions. $65.00  _
_ Refresh Maid Basic cleaning of property. Light bulbs, 3 air fresheners and smoke detector batteries are included. Must show mopping and vacuuming. See the work order for specific instructions.  $30.00  
 *Yard Care* _
_ _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Initial Yard Care Up To 5000 SQ Includes edging, sweeping, removal of clippings, and removal of newspapers and misc. debris from porch. Up to 7" Must remove all clippings. Call for over allowable if grass is over 8". $30.00  
 Initial Yard Care Up To 15,000 SQ Includes edging, sweeping, removal of clippings, and removal of newspapers and misc. debris from porch. Up to 7" Must remove all clippings. Call for over allowable if grass is over 8". $40.00  
 Initial Yard Care over 15,000 or 8" 
 Call for price approval from site 
 Tree Trimming Per Tree to trim to 18" away from house only $30.00  
 Re-cut Same as Initial Yard Care Up to 15,000 sf up to 12" Must remove all clippings. Call for over allowable. $25.00  
 *Pool Services* _
_ _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Shock Treatment 
 $25 per visit 
 Pool Cleaning Drain, clean and refill $500.00  
 Spa / Pool Cover Must meet local ordinances Cost + $100 
 *Other Services* _
_ _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Provide Estimate Hazard Claims (ONLY) Full documented bid including pricing with all item and professional service bids if needed $50.00  
 Trip Charge  Including bid requests to provide photos $15.00  
 Occupancy Inspection Take 3 photos. Street sign, Street number, Front view of house $5.00  
 Eviction Attendance / Allow Access Per man, per hour $15.00  
 Tarp roof Tarp must be pulled over ridge line $0.50 per Sq Ft. 
 Cap Wires Set of 3 $0.50  
 Cap Gas/Water Line 
 $1.00  
 Cap Dryer vent Only if exposure to outside is showing $5.00  
 Install Dehumidifier 
 $150.00  
 Install missing handrail 
 $7.50 per Linear feet 
 Install faceplate/outlet covers 
 $0.50 each 
 Leaf removal Using 55 gal contractor bags $1.00 per bag 
 Snow Removal 
 $40.00  
 Water Heater Straps Per set of 2 $25.00  
 Smoke Detectors 
 $10.00  
 CO Detectors 
 $20.00  
 *Bid Items ** All bids are subject to approval and prices are not guaranteed* 
 _Item_ _Description_ _Price_ 
 Gas Range Basic white/black range $350  
 Electric Range Basic white/black range $320  
 Vent Hood 
 $95  
 Cooktops Electric/Gas $320/$300 
 Built-in Oven - Single 
 $774  
 Built-in Oven - Double 
 $1,000  
 Dishwasher  Basic white/black range $275  
 Disposal: 1/2 Horse Power. Includes removal of old. $150  
 Repair Car Garage Door 
 $55  
 Roofing Per square foot $1.20  
 Drywall Including tape/float & mud - per sf $5.00  
 Paint Single Coat per square foot $0.50  
 Plumbing Snaking 
 $150  
 HVAC: Thermostat 
 $145  
 Paint: Remove Wall Paper and Prep for Paint per room $100  
 Pressure Wash Exterior  Per square foot $0.15  
 Replace Fencing (wood) Per square foot $7  
 

I really love the leaf removal, a 55 gallon contractor bad costs a dollar. I know you can re-use them, but Holy S#%T


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

and yet there is somebody bending over and taking it.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Some girl called me today they have when repairs are completed immediately upon discovering them and the bid to repair is submitted after $20 A YARD & $11 Lock Box $10.00 Lock Change!!!i dont know how anyone can do it.I pay 12.00 a lockbox without the shipping!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

_"MUST HAVE DUMP RECEIPT Cost + 5%"_

Now that is an interesting statement.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I see some items we are asked to do for free. Pressure test only for one. On refreshes, we get a $20 trip charge. But we don't get that if we complete any other work. :blink:

vehicle removal - $70. WTH? that's nuts. :001_huh:

My final answer - I'll pass.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow that reminds me of michigan realty solutions


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I see some items we are asked to do for free. Pressure test only for one. On refreshes, we get a $20 trip charge. But we don't get that if we complete any other work. :blink:
> 
> vehicle removal - $70. WTH? that's nuts. :001_huh:
> 
> My final answer - I'll pass.


I don't do anything for free. NEVER a pressure test. In my opinion a pressure test is 75% of a wint.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Exactly*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I don't do anything for free. NEVER a pressure test. In my opinion a pressure test is 75% of a wint.



Anyone can dump some antifreeze and apply a sticker.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got this same price sheet. It's prob the same company. Pathetic I must say


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> _"MUST HAVE DUMP RECEIPT Cost + 5%"_
> 
> Now that is an interesting statement.


So if I take 200 gallons of paint and they charge me $600 I get to pocket $30?


----------

